# Deluxe Reverb build



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Here's my latest creation......a Deluxe Reverb wanna-be.
I finished it last night but I haven't fired it up yet. 









It's an AB763, I left out the bright cap, beefed up the bias cap, used all new parts. I re-wired the stand-by to use the HV center tap, and added a virtual CT for the 6.3. It's by far the most complex build I've attempted, but it went together well
and I feel confident that it will make the proper noises when the time comes. Maybe tomorrow.........
e-prayers welcomed :smile-new:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Congrats! It looks professionally built.

I pray that it will have the tones you are searching for.

Keep us updated after you have tried it.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

greco said:


> Congrats! It looks professionally built.
> 
> I pray that it will have the tones you are searching for.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words Dave! 

One of the big "oops" on this amp was the wiring for the control side of the board. Never having built something this long before I didn't leave myself enough wire length, so wire dress is way less than perfect.

You gotta try this...it's good, clean, fun

Dave2


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Ie seen a lot of amp builds in this forum BUT this is the first one that has everything I would want in an amp.

congrats on what looks like a great build .

When will you be building the next one that you will obviously want to sell cause you got one allready...hint.... hint.

G.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

GTmaker said:


> Ie seen a lot of amp builds in this forum BUT this is the first one that has everything I would want in an amp.
> 
> congrats on what looks like a great build .
> 
> ...


Thank you 

Actually, when I started this one I had "collected" enough "stuff" to make 2 of them. The idea was I'd build one with new capacitors and resistors - and then build a second one using nos parts from the 60's and 70's (except filter caps of course) to compare it to. 

But then the question comes.......what am I going to do with two DR's??
(I really can't see myself selling any of the amps I've built)
(but you can build one just like it!)


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> Thank you
> 
> Actually, when I started this one I had "collected" enough "stuff" to make 2 of them. The idea was I'd build one with new capacitors and resistors - and then build a second one using nos parts from the 60's and 70's (except filter caps of course) to compare it to.
> 
> ...


When I look and your incredible build, I see a plate of spaghetti inside a steel box...
"A man had got to know his limitations" ...Dirty Harry

G.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Looks really good, Dave!

I can't decide what to do, I'm about due for an annual project. Something like this keeps crossing my mind (more likely Princeton size, in a headshell), but so does a Hiwatt 50 build, and a couple other things.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice looking build. I'll cross my fingers for you that it sounds at least as good as it looks ;^ )

Myself, I've had an itch to put together a blonde Twin (6G8) for some time now. I have the chassis completed but am stuck on whether to go with just a head format (portable & flexible) OR a combo that's as lightweight as possible e.g pine cab & pair of Emi Lil' Texas (neo) speakers. Suggestions as to which way to go would be welcomed...


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

well everybody, thanks for the votes of confidence and the nice words but..........I fired her up and it's dead silent  

I knew something was up when the pilot light didn't come on, but the rectifier and 6v6's lit up. I only have power to one of the 6.3 wires. The other 6.3 wire shows 2.3K ohms to ground. I can't see a bad connection, maybe a broken wire (or a bad heater on a 6v6?) 
Warming up the soldering station......let the games begin. All my other voltages look good btw.........just no heat on the preamp tubes.

- - - Updated - - -

found a problem already. I missed grounding the #8 pin on both 6V6's :sEm_oops:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> found a problem already. I missed grounding the #8 pin on both 6V6's :sEm_oops:


Is it working 100% now? 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

greco said:


> Is it working 100% now?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


yes, the amp is working now! two problems, the grounds I misses on the power tubes, and 1 bad solder joint on a preamp tube filament. I totally missed on the join between the 5 & 6 pin on the phase inverter tube! :sSig_DOH: And of course I had the "in" on the 5, the "out" on the 6 so that's where it all stopped. Someday I'm going to build an amp that works perfectly on the first go. 

It's way louder than a Princeton Reverb btw!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Congrats!! 

Time to celebrate...and make some noise.


----------



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

Don't feel bad I have made the same mistake on a 65 fender twin I had to replace the heater wire on it thought I had soldered all the wires even did a pull test on all connectins double connection on one power tube was not soldered even though it looked like it was. luckily I found it before the customer got the amp back. It happens. Now I vigorously pull on all connections to check them...


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

every mistake brings a new learning experience........

Do some amps switch from 4 power tubes down to 2 tubes by switching the cathode ground off? Looks to me like it might work rather nicely for that


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Amprepair said:


> Don't feel bad I have made the same mistake on a 65 fender twin I had to replace the heater wire on it thought I had soldered all the wires even did a pull test on all connections double connection on one power tube *was not soldered even though it looked like it was.* luckily I found it before the customer got the amp back. It happens. Now I vigorously pull on all connections to check them...


Could you please write about this in the current "Soldering Technique" thread. I have had quite a few solder joints that looked fine but weren't. I am encouraging readers to pull on all connections and your post supports that concept.

Thanks

Sorry about the slight derail.

Cheers

Dave


----------

